# I like to eat smoked brisket, pulled pork, and ribs, so I recently started smoking with a WSM, but



## EdP (Jun 9, 2019)

I couldn't get good charcoal fires and maintain consistent temps.   Some experienced bbqers have told me understanding your smoker's adjustments and getting good charcoal fires/temps may take a while.   I told them:


----------



## Jonok (Jun 9, 2019)

So start with butts.
They are exceptionally forgiving, and cook just fine at 225 or 350.
You will learn a lot more about controlling your temps with some meat in the cooker


----------



## CigarLlama (Jun 12, 2019)

EdP said:


> I couldn't get good charcoal fires and maintain consistent temps.   Some experienced bbqers have told me understanding your smoker's adjustments and getting good charcoal fires/temps may take a while.   I told them:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 397622



I have done 4 smokes on my WSM so far & I had a little trouble during the first two, but in the third & fourth I found a good middle ground.

Could you tell us what charcoal methods you've tried with the WSM?


----------



## EdP (Jun 12, 2019)

CigarLlama said:


> I have done 4 smokes on my WSM so far & I had a little trouble during the first two, but in the third & fourth I found a good middle ground.
> 
> Could you tell us what charcoal methods you've tried with the WSM?




I gave up on charcoal and converted it to propane.  


https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/heres-my-rig.287752/#post-1964595


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 12, 2019)

Hey, whatever works!


----------



## wbf610 (Jun 12, 2019)

EdP said:


> I couldn't get good charcoal fires and maintain consistent temps.   Some experienced bbqers have told me understanding your smoker's adjustments and getting good charcoal fires/temps may take a while.   I told them:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 397622


What size WSM?  Are you using lump or briquettes?  Water in the pan or not?

Here is my work flow for my 18.5 wsm.  Fill the charcoal ring to the top, bury some wood chunks around, and create a small divot in the center.  Start a chimney with 12-15 pieces in it, and let them get hot.  Open top vent wide open, and three bottom vents 1/2 way.  Dump chimney in the divot, and assemble smoker.  Watch the temp, and close all but one bottom vent when it hits 200.  When it hits 225, I’ll close the third vent to 1/3-1/4 open.  I add no water to the pan, and that set up normally stays between 225-250.  It will run at that temp for 12 hours or more depending on outside temps.


----------



## kissrules73 (Jun 13, 2019)

What does WSM mean?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 13, 2019)

kissrules73 said:


> What does WSM mean?



Weber Smokey Mountain. 

Chris


----------



## CigarLlama (Jun 13, 2019)

wbf610 said:


> I add no water to the pan



I'm fairly new to smoking. Does adding water in the pan do anything for keeping the meat moist, or is it sheerly a temperature control mechanism? You're obviously comfortable without using it, so I am curious.


----------



## zwiller (Jun 13, 2019)

CigarLlama said:


> or is it sheerly a temperature control mechanism?



This.  The only way to get moisture into meat is injecting.  Mopping, misting, etc. is to keep bark from getting too dry.


----------



## wbf610 (Jun 14, 2019)

CigarLlama said:


> I'm fairly new to smoking. Does adding water in the pan do anything for keeping the meat moist, or is it sheerly a temperature control mechanism? You're obviously comfortable without using it, so I am curious.


I believe it is primarily temp control.  I’ve seen no real difference in the quality of the cook with or without water.  My wsm is hard to get above 225-250 with water in the pan.


----------



## CigarLlama (Jun 15, 2019)

zwiller
 & 

 wbf610
 I appreciate the feedback. I bought some play sand last night. Gonna see how that works out this weekend.

Any recommendation on how much sand you put in the water pan?


----------



## EdP (Jun 15, 2019)

CigarLlama said:


> zwiller
> &
> 
> wbf610
> ...




I switched to no water this year, and picked up a big terratcotta bowl and plate.  Double wrapped both (and the water pan) with wide heavy foil. 

I was thinking about using sand, but from what I've read, drippings/moisture can still get in the sand even if you try using foil/plates/etc to keep them out.


----------



## Smoke23 (Jun 15, 2019)

I don’t use anything in the water pan, I never have. I cover it with 2 layers of aluminum foil.


----------

